# question about MS2 for G60



## bastien (Jun 17, 2008)

hello
i am planning to install a MS2 with V3 mainboard in my Golf G60, and i want to keep my stock harness. but i don't know how to wire the two output injector
of megasquirt, because stock harness got only one plug to command the four injectors (green plug near the throttlebody)
so i am wondering if this schema could works :

if seems to you it 's not the good solution, how can i do this ?
thx


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: question about MS2 for G60 (bastien)*

You can use one channel but make sure your squirts are simultaneous, and you double your calculated req_fuel.


----------



## bastien (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: question about MS2 for G60 (need_a_VR6)*

thank you need a vr6 !








i was thinking to this solution, but is it realy safe to let one transistor command the four injectors ? no overheating problem ?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: question about MS2 for G60 (bastien)*

V8 guys do it all the time, they don't have much of a choice though!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: question about MS2 for G60 (bastien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastien* »_
i was thinking to this solution, but is it realy safe to let one transistor command the four injectors ? no overheating problem ?

wont be a problem!


----------



## bastien (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: question about MS2 for G60 (ValveCoverGasket)*

thank you guys !


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: question about MS2 for G60 (bastien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastien* »_hello
i am planning to install a MS2 with V3 mainboard in my Golf G60, and i want to keep my stock harness. but i don't know how to wire the two output injector
of megasquirt, because stock harness got only one plug to command the four injectors (green plug near the throttlebody)
so i am wondering if this schema could works :

if seems to you it 's not the good solution, how can i do this ?
thx


You can wire it according to the schematic. I've done the same thing you are planning. The injectors need one power supply and 2 grounds. The stock wiring harness has one power supply and one ground. So you need to add a second ground, that's all! You will probably have a spare wire to use from the CO Pot. sensor. In my engine, I used one of the wires from the coil, I just had to add length to reach the injectors. I don't have a coil so anymore so it doesn't matter:


----------



## bastien (Jun 17, 2008)

thx still a G for your reply, but i try to keep my harness stock, whithout modification. so i could easily choose between digifant and megasquirt (excuse me for my bad english, i 'm a french guy !)


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (bastien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastien* »_thx still a G for your reply, but i try to keep my harness stock, whithout modification. so i could easily choose between digifant and megasquirt (excuse me for my bad english, i 'm a french guy !)


If you want to keep your harness completely stock, get an old G60 ABS module that is bad, open it up and take the plug off of the circuit board and cut the last few pins and part of the connector so it matches the Digifant plug. Then solder your MS harness wires onto the metal leads (that went to the ABS printed Circuit board), pot them with some epoxy and then plug it right into your Digi Harness








I did this on mine so I could swap between Digi and MS in about 3 seconds (for back to back Dyno runs and what not)








Here was a pic of it in the works, before I soldered the rest of the wires and Potted it.
http://www.wgcinc.com/sd/shawn...9.jpg
Shawn


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (sdezego)*

I used a regular old gutted A2 ECU to plug into the original harness:


----------



## bastien (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

thx guys for your help. i have a digifant ECU which don't works, so i can desoldered the connector.
i have a other question : i haven't got TPS but just two simple switch for full load and "no load" in my throtlebody. is it very important to get one ? 
for me i just need switch "no load" for cutting the injection at high rpm. what do you think about it ?


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (bastien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastien* »_thx guys for your help. i have a digifant ECU which don't works, so i can desoldered the connector.
i have a other question : i haven't got TPS but just two simple switch for full load and "no load" in my throtlebody. is it very important to get one ? 
for me i just need switch "no load" for cutting the injection at high rpm. what do you think about it ?


I do not have direct experience with no TPS megasquirt but G60peru does ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2862011 ). 
I think it would be worth the effort to find one. The throttle body from an automatic transmission G60 is the easiest install. You will need the connector for the TPS because it is different but very similar, the switches also use 3 wires like the TPS. See:


----------



## bastien (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (still_a_G)*

this link is very interressant, thanks still a G !








i think that i will not install TPS because i live in France, and there are no automatic gearbox for G60 here, so it's too hard for me to find one


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: question about MS2 for G60 (bastien)*










this is what i did i just made a fuel harness it was easy i need good base maps and tps help i started a new thread so please help


----------

